# What breed of horse is your dream horse? you have never owned but want to



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*My dream horse is a Friesian, i have always wanted one, i even did a 20 page research paper on the Friesian only got a "B" but thats not the point. I love Friesians!*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would dream of a lovely Lusitano


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

they are beatiful also <3


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are some many great things about so many breeds. I do have some that I absolutely love, for all sorts of reasons but I can't say that I have a favorite anymore. I've always been partial to drafts, but Canadians are fantastic, Arabians are amazing mounts because of their movement. Friesians, well they are beautiful to look at, tho I really don't like their head carriage. QH have the absolute best worth ethic I've ever seen and Clydes, well again are beautiful to look at.

So many horses, so many great breeds.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A Hanoverian or a Quarter Horse. By QH I mean a really well-trained, WP, HUS QH ;-)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have to say Friesian too! They are awesome. I saw a show when I was younger and fan stocked the owners all day by hanging out at their trailer and just petting them. That experience really stuck with me. Then my mom hired a Friesian carriage to pull me in my senior prom, it was AWESOME! This past summer we went to those people's farm and saw all of them. He has like two top stallion and the number one mare in the world. And its right in Vermont! Who would have thought! They have a camp there and I really want to go because you can ride them and everything. Some day I would love to own one they are truly beautiful and super sweethearts! One of the most friendly horse breeds I have ever been around. The pics are my prom.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

that is so cool, i would LOVE to just touch a Friesian lol i would probably die if i ever got to ride one lol.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh I know! I was so excited to visit the farm they had 11 babies this year! I got a pick of one of them.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

you lucky butt!! well when i was younger my dream horse was a haflinger and i got one, so maybe this Friesian dream will come true lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, Maybe I'm still hoping one day I might be able to get one.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would have to say at the moment my dream horse would be a Shire. Because I do training, and have worked with some great trainers, I've gotten to see the best and worst of several breeds. To be perfectly honest though, not a huge fan of Fresians. I'm currently working one, and I also don't like the way they hold their heads, and he definitely moves quite differently than most horses. He is definitely gorgeous to look at though. I don't know his lines, but I know that he is quite well bred, and was supposed to be a top notch dressage horse, though he injured himself which is how the current owner got him. Now he was trained to pull a cart, and I desperately want to drive him lol. Always wanted to try my hand at driving since I've tried a little of just about everything else.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Shire, a BIG BLACK SHIRE! Preferably a stallion because I just love the chalange and personality of a stud.


----------



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

a black & white Gypsy Vanner!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ever since I was young age 5-13 I had always wanted to have an arabian. I got the arabian horse magazine and I was all about that breed. Specifically, my dream horse was a liver chestnut arabian.

The first horse I ever showed was a liver chestnut arabian, go figure  I am lucky enough to work with lots of amazing arabian horses, I am living my dream.

Now I have this fantasy of a gorgeous hunter warmblood


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

i always tell myself . . . someday . . . i will have an andalusian! And since I am dreaming here, I would like it to be a chestnut (my fav coat color) with a nice stripe or blaze, and socks/stockings are optional. 

when i was young, i always wanted a thoroughbred or a quarter horse. I grew up with arabians and they always seemed so common to me. I always knew my family wouldn't let me have anything besides an arab. So Thoroughbreds and QH seemed so exotic to me! Hehe. Well I have a QH and an appendix/qh now, so I think my childhood dream kind of came true


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would love to have an Irish Sport or Irish Draught horse.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Probably like a lot of other people I would love to own a friesian. I would also love to own another gaited breed like a TWH. But since I live in Iceland, that dream will never come true


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd love so many..
To name a few.. A spotted saddle horse, an Appaloosa, a friesian, a big black and white paint, a thoroughbred, a Clydesdale, my list could go on and on.. Can I just have one of everything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_An Irish Draught! But I would also love to own a Morgan. I had one when I was younger, but she was technically owned by my Grandpa. _


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, I forgot these ones.. I'd love a national show horse and a saddlebred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with you Horseofcourse, if i could i whould own every horse & breed in the world


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would love an andalusian or a lusitano, I have always loved friesians, but I think in the long run with dressage I would enjoy an andalusian more. or maybe a friesian/andalusian cross! haha


----------



## IHeartTommy (Dec 10, 2010)

I love thoroughbreds but probably my dream horse would be a warmblood and most likely a trekehner but i know theres no way i'll ever be able to afford one hahaha.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really Really REally REAlly REALly REALLy REALLY would like to have an akhal teke. LOVE them!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I would love to have a solid grulla QH mare straight from the ranch! 
Or a black blanket Appy...
Or a paint with lots of chrome...
Or a Nakota (type of mustang)...
Or a Percheron...
Or a solid Bay QH...
Or a MFT...

Yep...thats quite the list...better start saving my money ;-)


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am with IHeartTommy...Trakehner. Yes please.

Any warmblood would be nice though.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I would love to have a solid grulla QH mare straight from the ranch!
> Or a black blanket Appy...
> Or a paint with lots of chrome...
> Or a Nakota (type of mustang)...
> ...


I agreee, we better start saving up some money lol my list is a little bit longer lol


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

My dream horse is an Akhal Teke. Exotic looking, with shimmering coats that look metallic. There's a breeder not far from me, so maybe one day it will become a reality!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of breeds I would love to own.

A Fell Pony (Like a friesian, but miniature!):










Or a Dales pony, very similar. I love the little drafty breeds.

I would also love a Shire.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

a warmblood not really sure what breed. maybe a hanoverian.


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

i love belgian draft horses!!!!!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the pleasure and joy to own wonderful haflingers who I enjoy very much but I'd have to say I'd love to own a dapple grey percheron, preferably a more hitch type one that has nice action that is good to drive but also to ride saddle seat : ] and a belgian draft horse because I got the joy to work with many belgians this summer! : ] Though I love any draft really!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Section D Welsh Cob!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Draftgirl17 said:


> I have the pleasure and joy to own wonderful haflingers who I enjoy very much but I'd have to say I'd love to own a dapple grey percheron, preferably a more hitch type one that has nice action that is good to drive but also to ride saddle seat : ] and a belgian draft horse because I got the joy to work with many belgians this summer! : ] Though I love any draft really!


 

love haflingers, i have one also (Dolly) and i have a draft cross & a QH/Beligm. and three other horses but there not draft. but i love them all <3


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i would have to say my dream horse is either a shire or a percheron.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to own an Akhal Teke, especially a stallion. And of course, a QH (grulla, bay). I think that it will be easier to find an Akhal Teke than a QH in my region.


----------



## BelgianDream (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats easy for me to answer...my girl Sarah


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought of another one I would love to have. I would love to have a team of Belgian Draft Mules.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh gosh, so many: 

A TB/draft cross. Probably a percheron or a belgian. I rode a Belgian/Pinto/TB but never owned him.

A steel gray hanovarian. 

A dutch warmblood. 

A welsh cross.


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

An Irish Sport horse  
(Irish draft X Thoroubred) 
Too bad they are almost unseen in Canada


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would like to own a McCurdy Plantation Horse and may be just a few days away from that becoming realty. 
I really like the gaited breeds, currently I have a TWH which is mine and she is a in your pocket kind of horse, a RMH, SSH, and a QH.
If I get into driving more I would like a nice pair of MULES... I have driven and rode a few Perchrons. Even rode a Shire, nice


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've always wanted...

A white lusitano mare with a big roman nose. Very unrealistic, since I don't do dressage. But I love the way they look anyway. 

A silver dun Icelandic horse. We would be epic endurance partners. 

A speed racking horse, just because.

A big old sorrel draft mule gelding, saddle broken, to ride around the farm.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I have always wanted...

A Welsh Pony!!  
haha 

Ever since I was little.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Peruvian 
bay roan foundation (prefer Hollywood Dun it) QH 
Keiger mustang
Guess I'll be saving money too.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Well i have ridden a freisian, warmblood (hanoverian, rheienladner, oldenburg....etc), tb, owned a qh, and morgan. i have riden a shire, poa.... ugh. basically ever breed out there. When it comes down to it i LOVE hanoverians, holstieners, rhienlanders, oldenburgs, just warmbloods oh and tb tooo cause im an eventer so i love crosses!!!!! Haha. Thankfully i have a horse that is a Hanoverian x Holstiener x TB sooo, i kinda have my dream horse


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i've always wanted a dappled palomino welsh D pony!!!!! they're sooo pretty and ever since i saw one in a show its always been my dream horse... well dream pony i guess


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

Not particularly a breed, though warmbloods are very nice 
Mine would have to be all black, maybe some white on the legs, with a giant blaze or bald face and blue eyes


----------



## Imihsas (Jan 5, 2011)

I want one just like this! =)

But, since I can't afford it (or have a place to keep it), I just got my dream miniature horse - a Great Dane! :lol: Can't ride it, but It's big and great to hug


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

When I was younger I wanted a bay QH or Saddlehorse. But I got a RMH instead and I LOVE HIM! I can't imagine owning another breed. The best temperament and he can be trained to do just about anything.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would LOVE to have a big, tall warmblood. I've only had Quarter Horses, and I'd love something tall dark and handsome


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i would die if i had a dreamy gypsy vanner:smile:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Drum horse!  (ooops! that's a huge picture. sorry)


----------

